# Thrad automatisch starten



## henne23 (7. Jan 2008)

hallo,
gibt es die möglichkeit wenn ich zb meinen tomcat starte das automatisch schon verschiedene funktionen zum start ausgeführt werden und ich zb schon einen thread starten könnte ? oder wie mache ich sowas am besten ?

danke !!


----------



## Niki (7. Jan 2008)

Ja, du kannst in der web.xml Listener definieren, die beim Starten und Beenden deiner Web-App bereits ausgeführt werden:

```
<listener>
	<listener-class>mywebapp.StartListener</listener-class>
</listener>


public class StartListener implements ServletContextListener {

	public void contextDestroyed(ServletContextEvent arg0) {

	}

	public void contextInitialized(ServletContextEvent arg0) {

	}
}
```


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

coole sache.. probier ich gleich mal aus 
danke !!


----------



## henne23 (7. Jan 2008)

hallo,
funktioniert fast perfekt 
nur das die funktion 2x aufgerufen wird.
hast du ne idee wieso ?

web.xml:

```
<listener>
             <listener-class>model.main_start</listener-class>
       </listener>
```

class:


```
public class main_start implements  ServletContextListener {
 
	public static MachineTimer m = new MachineTimer();
	public static GetLogData log = new GetLogData();
	
	public void contextInitialized(ServletContextEvent arg0) {

		System.out.println("hallo ...");
		
	}

	public void contextDestroyed(ServletContextEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}
}
```

ausgabe beim starten :
.
.
.
.
INFO: XML validation disabled
07.01.2008 11:02:22 org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader validateJarFile
INFO: validateJarFile(C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\webapps\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\webapps\backup_helmich\WEB-INF\lib\servlet-api.jar) - jar not loaded. See Servlet Spec 2.3, section 9.7.2. Offending class: javax/servlet/Servlet.class
hallo ...
07.01.2008 11:02:23 org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader validateJarFile
INFO: validateJarFile(C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\webapps\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\webapps\backup_helmich\WEB-INF\lib\servlet-api.jar) - jar not loaded. See Servlet Spec 2.3, section 9.7.2. Offending class: javax/servlet/Servlet.class
hallo ...
07.01.2008 11:02:23 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
.
.
.
.



vielen dank


----------



## Niki (7. Jan 2008)

Hast du schon probiert das ganze nicht aus Eclipse auszuführen? Vielleicht ladet das Eclipse-plugin aus irgend einem Grund die webapp zwei mal.


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

au stimmt.. ohne eclipse läufts.... echt komisch.

danke


----------



## maki (7. Jan 2008)

Benutzt das Syseo Plugin zur Tomcat Steuerung?
Welchen context hat deine webapp?


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

das ist grad zu viel für mich  kannst du mir helfen ?

also:
Benutzt das Syseo Plugin zur Tomcat Steuerung? 

--> wie finde ich das raus ? ich habe einfach unter Window --> Preferences meinen Tomcat geaddet.
ich weiss nicht welches Plugin dann genutzt wurde/wird.

Welchen context hat deine webapp?
wie kann ich dir das beantworten ? also es ist ein "dynamic web project" da werden die ordner ja automatisch angelegt. soll ich dir die ordnerstruktur zeigen ? oder was muss ich tun.


danke dir !


----------



## Guest (8. Jan 2008)

hat jemand noch nen tip ? ist ziemlich blöd so zu arbeiten. danke !!


----------



## Niki (8. Jan 2008)

Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben auf ant umzusteigen. Mit ant kannst du einen deployment-Prozess definieren. Der würde zum Beispiel so aussehen:
Verzeichnisse anlegen
Compilieren
Java Archiv erstellen
Web Archiv erstellen
Java Archiv in Tomcat (Web-App) kopieren

Dann kannst du per Knopfdruck das java-Archiv neu erstellen, welches automatisch in den Tomcat kopiert wird. Das erspart dann auch schon diese ganze händische Kopierarbeit.
Wenn du hilfe für so ein ant-File brauchst melde dich


----------



## ms (8. Jan 2008)

@Niki
Ant hilft ihm nicht wirklich da er es ja gerne zum Entwickeln in Eclipse bräuchte.

ms


----------



## Niki (8. Jan 2008)

naja, er hat gemeint es ist blöd so zu arbeiten, damit hat er ja recht. das kann man aber mit ant schon vereinfachen und angenehmer gestalten. warum der listener zwei mal im eclipse durchgeführt wird weiss ich nicht, da wirds wohl irgendwo ein konfigurationsproblem geben. eine ferndiagnose ist da halt schwer zu machen


----------

